# Aguardiente FireWater Pinga



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Ex-Brasil, and other places, I have encountered Pinga - FireWater - Aguardiente of various types and qualities but would like to know more about Aguardiente produced here. Has anyone got any info on the legal/illegal divide or any shops in the Caldas d Ranhia area which stock a large variety?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure how legal it is but there's an awful lot of locals have their own stills & make the stuff but I don't think I've ever seen it for sale in shops. 

We found a still in our house when we bought it (that I gave away to someone) and I've since found 3 x 20 litre containers of the stuff in my adega.


----------

